# Please vote for Lotte!



## FishyOfTheOpera (Jul 13, 2015)

I'd really appreciate it if you voted for her!!!


----------



## Lovemybetta11 (Mar 21, 2015)

She's gorgeous and VERY vibrant! Looks like a great tank too! I would love to vote for her but I'm only used to posting and replying... How should I vote?


----------



## FishyOfTheOpera (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks! I used a little photoshop just to enghance the lighting. The original photo didn't do her justice!

Lol it's only a little 5 gallon. Nothing really special  thanks though!

I think they have a sticky about voting? I'm not sure


----------



## Lovemybetta11 (Mar 21, 2015)

Haha!:lol:Looks great though, thanks, I'll have to look it up:-D


----------

